# TRT combined with peptides question. Practical results?



## gypctravlr (May 10, 2012)

I have been talking with a guy who is a walking encyclopedia on so many things. He has been a great help and I don't want to bug him any more than I have.

I am doing 250wk Sustanon and I want to combine a HGH with this for overall performance and improvement in lifestyle. HGH is so expensive (how do you guys afford all of this stuff is beyond me). I am 55. Have had the blood tests done, etc. I am shooting for a t level of around 1000.

Then I started following the sermorlien (SP?) trail which led me to peptides.

Here is what he is suggesting:

 GRF aka cjc 1295 w/out DAC and Ipamorelin.

I am experiencing great overall results (internally as well as physically) with the test. 
I would have to order this peptide on a monthly basis having it mailed to me here in Nepal. Also, I am on a SS budget so I wanted to ask if someone could give me an idea if the Ipamorelin and the T would be worth the budget adjustment? 
What happens? How would this change the quality of life and the overall physical performance?

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 10, 2012)

Being on a budget so to speak... I would look in to GHRP-2.  You get 5mg's of 2 for about the same price as 2mg of Ipam, and it's more efficacious.

I'm sure the guy you were speaking with wouldn't mind helping.. .  LOL  


Mods.. could you move this over to the Research Forum?


----------



## gypctravlr (May 11, 2012)

*lol*

you are too funny.
What does "efficacious" mean?



Going to re-submit in research





Pittsburgh63 said:


> Being on a budget so to speak... I would look in to GHRP-2.  You get 5mg's of 2 for about the same price as 2mg of Ipam, and it's more efficacious.
> 
> I'm sure the guy you were speaking with wouldn't mind helping.. .  LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## gypctravlr (May 11, 2012)

Not sure if I put it in the right place or not. 
Where would I purchase the GHRP-2?
I am not going to ask you what it does, like I have with everything else. But why change from the Imp to this? 
Budget is important! How do you guys afford all of this stuff? You must work like a dog to keep the supply coming.




Pittsburgh63 said:


> Being on a budget so to speak... I would look in to GHRP-2.  You get 5mg's of 2 for about the same price as 2mg of Ipam, and it's more efficacious.
> 
> I'm sure the guy you were speaking with wouldn't mind helping.. .  LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 11, 2012)

gypctravlr said:


> you are too funny.
> What does "efficacious" mean?
> 
> 
> ...



It means .. Successful in producing a desired or intended result; effective


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 11, 2012)

gypctravlr said:


> Not sure if I put it in the right place or not.
> Where would I purchase the GHRP-2?
> I am not going to ask you what it does, like I have with everything else. But why change from the Imp to this?
> Budget is important! How do you guys afford all of this stuff? You must work like a dog to keep the supply coming.



Ipam is great.  GHRP-2 gives you a little more bang for your buck so to speak.  It's a stronger GH release compared to the Ipam, but it does come with a few catches.  It raises prolactin and cortisol levels, whereas Ipam does not.  Personally, I haven't experienced any adverse side effects from the 2.


----------



## gypctravlr (May 13, 2012)

*and another question*

Where would I purchase the GHRP-2? Same place?

Quality of life. TRT therapy, etc. Besides the physical advantage there are some brain chemistry benefits that go along with doing TRT and the like. Is there something that affects the neurotransmitter processing speed and the perceptual acuity? Something to strengthen not just the physical but to turn the switch in other ares of the brain as well? What do you think?

Jeff




Pittsburgh63 said:


> Ipam is great.  GHRP-2 gives you a little more bang for your buck so to speak.  It's a stronger GH release compared to the Ipam, but it does come with a few catches.  It raises prolactin and cortisol levels, whereas Ipam does not.  Personally, I haven't experienced any adverse side effects from the 2.


----------



## parrish02 (May 13, 2012)

gypctravlr said:


> Where would I purchase the GHRP-2? Same place?
> 
> Quality of life. TRT therapy, etc. Besides the physical advantage there are some brain chemistry benefits that go along with doing TRT and the like. Is there something that affects the neurotransmitter processing speed and the perceptual acuity? Something to strengthen not just the physical but to turn the switch in other ares of the brain as well? What do you think?
> 
> Jeff



I haven't run any peps yet but have been researching it quite a bit. Pitts got it right - the GRHP-2/CJC1295 w/o DAC combo seems to be the gold standard with this stuff. 

I would highly suggest doing a LOT more research before jumping into this. Frankly, if you can't figure out where to get it, you will have a hell of a time when it comes to mixing and dosing it properly. And then there's the 2-3x/day injections and having to time some of your meals around that. It's not as simple as just laying your hands on some and getting some magical gains/benefits.


----------



## Digitalash (May 13, 2012)

A few things, sustanon is not ideal for TRT as it contains shorter esters, the half life of test propionate is only a few days. Sust should ideally be injected EOD or 3x a week (ideally, less would work but there are better options in that case). What you should be using is test enanthate or cypionate, a single long ester will keep blood levels more stable and leave more test in your system still when it comes time for your next shot. 

What is your main goal for using peptides? If strength, muscle mass or lower bodyfat are your prime reasons then you would be better served IMO by raising your test dosage to 500mg a week (for 10-12 weeks) and working on your diet/training/cardio. You will also need to use an aromatase inhibitor at this dose, arimidex at .5mg every other day should work well. Since you are on TRT you have the advantage that you do not need to do post cycle, just drop back to 250mg a week when you finish your cycle. 

If your goal is just better health or sleep and healing then the cjc1295/ghrp combo would work well. Igf-1 would also be another one to look into, it will also give you better muscle gains and fat loss than the peptides. Most of the benefits (or all I'm not sure) from HGH actually come from the igf-1 that's released by your liver when you take it. You can skip that step and get far more igf than your body can produce by just supplementing with igf-1 LR3. You should cycle it on and off 4 weeks at a time as your body will become used to it, if you want something you can use year round then peptides or gh are better. You also only need to pin igf once a day instead of 2-3 with cjc/ghrp. 

Many anti aging/trt/life extension etc. clinics prescribe a low dose of hgh year round for overall health. I think even 2iu's would be good if huge muscle gains and fat loss aren't really your goal. You will sleep and recover more like a 20yr old though, and your skin will improve and it will be slightly easier to maintain your body composition. If you know where to look you could do 2iu's for about $3 a day. Peptides will give you similar results for cheaper but you do have to inject more times daily. 

Give us some more info on what you want from this and we can probably help you figure something out. Like I said though from purely a performance enhancement standpoint you would get more bang for your buck just running a little more testosterone or possibly another mild AAS like deca. Deca also greatly improves collagen synthesis and helps alleviate joint pains. You could run a decent cycle just raising your test dose to 400 or so and adding 300mg deca for about 16 weeks. Sorry for the long post, just tryin to give you an idea what kind of options you have


----------



## gypctravlr (May 14, 2012)

*research*

I have been looking into neurotransmitters and synaptic firing as well as TRT. I did some TRT in the states with my DR. I have been traveling for several years now and finally I am in one place long enough to "do something" constructive. 
In Nepal, I can buy Sustanon over the counter so it makes it easy to get. I asked a pharmacist about the t-c or e and haven't heard back yet. Some things here are just easy to get. 

I started out looking into HGH and realized that it is just too expensive for me to do. I have a living budget of 1000 use monthly which here, in Nepal, it is easy to live on 500 us month. From HGH I followed the trail to somerlein (SP?) and from there I ran into Pittsburgh while researching a company who sells peptides and they referred me to him. I have picked his brain and I know that I can buy them from the same place as some other suggestions that he has made. The guy is a wealth of info, as it sounds, like you are as well.

I have looked at it as refining or improving systems. Hormones, Pituitary, brain chemistry and physical. I am sure that I am missing so much of the internal mechanism that I am always asking questions to get a better understanding or the total package. I pestered pit with as many q's as I could think of to the point of walking me through reconstitution and inj's. 

So where does a guy go who knows absolutely nothing? To you guys! lol!

Glutemine, arginine, l-dopa, aspartic acid: these are used in body building but they are also essential to brain chemistry. 
HGH would provide the 191 bcaa needed but that is so expensive. Then to the 21 bcaa and they are more cost effective. Then to peptides, which are within reach of my budget.

T is 5$ per 250mg. I am doing 250 per 5-7 days.
I am also doing injecting fit b-12 and c combination each day. I have some herbs that I get here out of India which have specify functions like alertness, energy, etc.

If I could I would find the person who knows the whole enchilada and ask him what combo works and how do I test to make sure that I am staying within the parameters that I want to be within.

I have already noticed a difference psychologically from the test. Along with the other things I can see elevated levels in the dopamine receptors which are very nice. Since starting this I have been able to come off some heavy duty pharm meds for bi-polar which have huge side effects. I figure that if the systems are integrated that I can get maximum efficiency and utilization of which should be a "normal" state for me to be in.

Then, I start to think, if these things can be used to increase muscle, what is anything, is available to increase synaptic firing? I know enough that just by exercising or learning a language that the neurological mapping is altering its course. There are certain factors in the brain such as plasticity of neurons, malleability of intelligence and what is called a behavioral cusp. 

I did a lot of lsd, pcp, mda, as a kid and I know that I damaged certain receptors. So now I am getting them back to normal. My question is do you think that you can speed the firing sequence with a chemical source or does it require a physical application? Creativity can be developed by utilizing opposites and having to work out a solution. This is brain chemistry as well. 

I am not saying to be "super-human' but just be, at my age, 55, more than just normal-functional.

My sleep patterns suck. So something is wrong there. I want strength-I am 6.1, 260 and am doing alright in this area. I hit the bag, spar occasionally, etc. I have a lot of room for improvement. I could use to lose 30 pounds of fat. I can't learn a language if my life depended on it. My memory is faulty except in certain situations where abstract concepts and paradigm shifts translate into new ideas. 

I am sorry for going on and on. I hope that this helps you to help me: ha!

Everything that we are is based upon chemistry expressed through individuality that has been woven from the fabric of identity and behavioral patterns. I just want a better or new and improved me. I have been on the road for 10 years and I have lost sight of some very important things in my life.

I really appreciate your insight. You guys are the pros. You have done the research and have applied the knowledge. I gotta learn from somewhere, right?





Digitalash said:


> A few things, sustanon is not ideal for TRT as it contains shorter esters, the half life of test propionate is only a few days. Sust should ideally be injected EOD or 3x a week (ideally, less would work but there are better options in that case). What you should be using is test enanthate or cypionate, a single long ester will keep blood levels more stable and leave more test in your system still when it comes time for your next shot.
> 
> What is your main goal for using peptides? If strength, muscle mass or lower bodyfat are your prime reasons then you would be better served IMO by raising your test dosage to 500mg a week (for 10-12 weeks) and working on your diet/training/cardio. You will also need to use an aromatase inhibitor at this dose, arimidex at .5mg every other day should work well. Since you are on TRT you have the advantage that you do not need to do post cycle, just drop back to 250mg a week when you finish your cycle.
> 
> ...


----------



## dirtwarrior (May 14, 2012)

Instead of starting a new thread I hope I can ask here cause it is not unrelated.
When you stop using HGH the gains in muscle mass are they kept or do you eventually loose the muscle?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 14, 2012)

dirtwarrior said:


> Instead of starting a new thread I hope I can ask here cause it is not unrelated.
> When you stop using HGH the gains in muscle mass are they kept or do you eventually loose the muscle?



The gains are yours.. now that said, you can obviously still lose that mass if you don't keep up with proper nutrition and training.


----------

